# Carniolan bees and queen



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

Photos of Italian queen and bees from last year


----------



## khicks12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice pictures. Same mix as me - Carniolans and italians


----------



## BigDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

That Italian queen is morbidly obese! I like it. 

Love the Carniolan too.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

A picture of my VSH that rescued a laying worker hive..........


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I had some Carniolans and really liked them. My favorite queen I named Black Betty. She was a laying machine.


----------

